# Young Fire Eel refusing to eat



## Vaan2931 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi there! Need some advice. Sorry if this is in the wrong part of the forum.

I recently obtained a young fire eel about four days ago but I have had difficulty getting him to eat. I understand that it is normal for them to not eat for the first few days or even weeks but I just really want him to start so that I can stop worrying so much.

He's currently in a 180 litre tank but will be moved up to an 785 litre once I get it started up. He's approximately 22cm (9"?).

I've offered raw shrimp cut into small pieces, frozen blood worm and live earthworms. I'm also going to attempt frozen brineshrimp later too. I've got some brineshrimp eggs currently hatching but I think it's going to be at least three days before they are ready.

I'm wondering if it will take him longer to eat as he had a rather traumatic experience on his first day when he got stuck in an ornament and I had to break it open with pliers (in a bucket outside the tank). The tank is now eel safe though.  Half the tank is fake plants on one side to provide cover for him, which he uses and there is also a black pvc pipe which he also uses.

To anyone who has kept these eels before, what do you recommend? Should I leave him a few more days to see if he eats? Is there any other foods I should try? (i refuse to feed him feeder fish though)


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

Perhaps adding a few live plants?
I know nothing about these fish, so I won't be much help. Also, try talking to him and let him get used to you. That's how I got my bettas to like me. (I also feed them tender pieces of cooked meat[letting them nibble on it from my hand])


----------



## Vaan2931 (Dec 6, 2014)

Woops! Sorry for the late reply! Haven't had WiFi for 2 weeks.

He seems to be eating a little better now, and will eat from my hand happily. He's currently eating live earthworms and live bloodworm. He will also eat dried tubifex in mass quantities lol

He was eating frozen brine shrimp for a while but seems to have gone off it!

I would love to add live plants but my clown loaches and pleco destroy them if zI put them in. However, he does seem to enjoy hiding under a very large silk plant I put in for him on its side.

Would cooked meat be safe for him? I was thinking of trying some fresh raw salmon or cod or something similar.


----------

